# New Rage Tail bait video



## Waterwings (Sep 13, 2008)

Checkout the video on the new Strike King Rage Tail baits!

https://ragetail.com/images/RAGE_TAIL_NEXT_GEN.wmv


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm definitely gonna try the Anaconda and the Lobster. I haven't had any luck around here with lizards in a couple of years.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 14, 2008)

i like the anacoda and the lizard great action =D>


----------

